# Medical insurance........



## Willow7 (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi, can someone please give me a rough idea of the cost of medical insurance is in Dubai? For 1 adult & 2 children.......my husbands employer will only cover his insurance!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

It really depends on the extent of the coverage. There's been many threads on this subject, you can find them by using the search engine on here.


----------



## Willow7 (Jan 14, 2014)

BedouGirl said:


> It really depends on the extent of the coverage. There's been many threads on this subject, you can find them by using the search engine on here.


Thank you!


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I would urge anyone caution on giving any personal details to strangers touting for buisiness on the internet. Any well known insurance company in Dubai will be only too happy to give you a quote just be sure that you understand the level of cover that you require.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Willow7 said:


> Hi, can someone please give me a rough idea of the cost of medical insurance is in Dubai? For 1 adult & 2 children.......my husbands employer will only cover his insurance!


Fairly sure that's illegal and dependents have to be covered. Could be wrong though.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

As far as I am aware, the dependants do not have to be covered, only the employee, though I may be wrong.

Look at it from a company's point of view, they employ you, it was your decision to bring your family. Not agreeing with it, but it's true.

http://www.arabianbusiness.com/dubai-passes-mandatory-health-insurance-law-528322.html


----------



## CrowdedHouse (Feb 22, 2011)

Health insurance has only been made mandatory this year and it depends on how big your company is as to when they have to provide it. For example smaller business have until 2015 or 2016 to get everything in order while bigger companies have to do it by this year.

I'm not too sure on the specifics, but just giving you an idea. Your HR person can confirm it.

Also they DO NOT have to provide insurance for your dependents/spouse. But YOU will. Again, not sure when it will be mandatory for individuals to provide insurance to their dependents (including maids/nannies) but it is definitely in the new law.

As for dental insurance, well that's a joke. Most only cover it after 6 or 9 months (ours doesn't cover it at all save for emergencies). Also doesn't cover things like orthodontics if that matters to you. We pay out of pocket for all our dental and it is far from cheap.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Ogri750 said:


> As far as I am aware, the dependants do not have to be covered, only the employee, though I may be wrong.
> 
> Look at it from a company's point of view, they employ you, it was your decision to bring your family. Not agreeing with it, but it's true.
> 
> Dubai passes mandatory health insurance law - Healthcare - ArabianBusiness.com


That's a rule for Dubai, I'm fairly sure in Abu Dhabi it has to be provided for everyone. Been a while since I checked the labour law.

Anyway, as for looking at their point of view: bollocks.


----------



## Willow7 (Jan 14, 2014)

Felixtoo2 said:


> I would urge anyone caution on giving any personal details to strangers touting for buisiness on the internet. Any well known insurance company in Dubai will be only too happy to give you a quote just be sure that you understand the level of cover that you require.


Not to worry!! I clocked that one 😉 will do my own quote search just want a rough idea before I fill out all the forms. I wonder if a medical card is ok? I don't have private cover in the uk & take a medical card when traveling to Spain etc!?


----------



## CrowdedHouse (Feb 22, 2011)

Willow7 said:


> Not to worry!! I clocked that one 😉 will do my own quote search just want a rough idea before I fill out all the forms. I wonder if a medical card is ok? I don't have private cover in the uk & take a medical card when traveling to Spain etc!?


There is no more medical card now that Dubai will be going to mandatory health insurance. All the government clinics will be included in the networks of the insurance companies.

But this is a confusing issue even at government hospitals since you still get issued a health card no along w/ your medical when you apply for a visa and some government hospitals ask for that number if you go in. This is based on experience of doing our maid's visa and going to Rashid Hospital about 6 months ago (not sure how accurate now).

According to the news the government only expects premiums to be 500-700 dhs per year. Sounds very reasonable for basic coverage. I'm only wondering what is the catch??! :noidea:


----------



## Willow7 (Jan 14, 2014)

CrowdedHouse said:


> There is no more medical card now that Dubai will be going to mandatory health insurance. All the government clinics will be included in the networks of the insurance companies.
> 
> But this is a confusing issue even at government hospitals since you still get issued a health card no along w/ your medical when you apply for a visa and some government hospitals ask for that number if you go in. This is based on experience of doing our maid's visa and going to Rashid Hospital about 6 months ago (not sure how accurate now).
> 
> According to the news the government only expects premiums to be 500-700 dhs per year. Sounds very reasonable for basic coverage. I'm only wondering what is the catch??! :noidea:


This is very helpful thank you!! 😊


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Bear in mind, the average fee to see a doctor here is around AED 250. That's without the medicines. Policies vary, but the ones that cost less for a year mean you will pay more for the visit. For example, my friend has a policy where she has to pay 25% of the doctor's fee and the rest is taken care of by her insurance but then she has to pay for all her medicines. My policy is an AED 50 deductible per visit inside network, so that means the doctor in the network bills direct. If I go outside the network, I pay and claim and the same deductible applies. Any medicines prescribed are covered if they are on the approved list. I consider myself to be very lucky with the cover provided by my employer. You could see if your husband's company will cover you if you pay the fee. If it's a good policy, it's likely to be at a better price than you would pay if you purchased direct. He could make that part of the negotiation.


----------



## Willow7 (Jan 14, 2014)

BedouGirl said:


> Bear in mind, the average fee to see a doctor here is around AED 250. That's without the medicines. Policies vary, but the ones that cost less for a year mean you will pay more for the visit. For example, my friend has a policy where she has to pay 25% of the doctor's fee and the rest is taken care of by her insurance but then she has to pay for all her medicines. My policy is an AED 50 deductible per visit inside network, so that means the doctor in the network bills direct. If I go outside the network, I pay and claim and the same deductible applies. Any medicines prescribed are covered if they are on the approved list. I consider myself to be very lucky with the cover provided by my employer. You could see if your husband's company will cover you if you pay the fee. If it's a good policy, it's likely to be at a better price than you would pay if you purchased direct. He could make that part of the negotiation.


That's a thought! Will get my husband to ask his company, thank you


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

What is your husband's insurance policy? Try to have the family covered by the same insurance company as it might make things easier. 

I have Bupa, which is admittedly expensive if you have to pay out of pocket but it covers everything. I've never paid a penny for any health related expenses in Dubai as I claim everything back.


----------

